# Christmas Eve Walkabout



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Bringing the total for this year to 14, we will run until the season is over, around the middle of Feb. Our leaves are still holding on making the sighting and direct hits very tough. But stayed with these two we had a good morning. Direct hits to the shoulder on one and the spine on the other.....With a .22 rifle we could have killed half a dozen, but, where is the fun in that...Merry Christmas to all slingers


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Merry Christmas Frogman, and more excellent work from down there. I would love to get down and there and go on one of your hunts. I'd also like to cut some forks and maybe do some bass fishing.....

Take care and love to see the kills!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Right on frogman keep up the good work..


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Great job!!! BTW I like your hat..... kind of a "Renaissance" thing going on!!! Who made them? Do you have a pattern?


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

The hat was given to my by a Mujihadeen fighter in Afghanistan, that I was working with in 2008. I did a nine month combat tour with some former SEALs, and Army SF. We were training and working with the Mujihadeen friendlies against the Taliban and Al Quieda. We were in an ODA set up by the Army SF, and taken over by former SF, and SEAL contractors.... I would post the pics of my Afghanistan tour, but it doesn't relate to slingshots...Blessing to all...


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good hunting Frogman. Merry Christmas.
Philly


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Merry Christmas, Frogman. All the best to you and yours. Great photo; thanks for posting it. Congrats on another succesful hunt. I like the Mujihadeen hat too.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

frogman said:


> The hat was given to my by a Mujihadeen fighter in Afghanistan, that I was working with in 2008. I did a nine month combat tour with some former SEALs, and Army SF. We were training and working with the Mujihadeen friendlies against the Taliban and Al Quieda. We were in an ODA set up by the Army SF, and taken over by former SF, and SEAL contractors.... I would post the pics of my Afghanistan tour, but it doesn't relate to slingshots...Blessing to all...


Cool Madison!!! You could always post those pics and story in the "off topic" section. I know many would be interested like myself!
Perry


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

great stuff Madison... that's some good shooting...









hope you folks had a good Christmas..


----------



## Boreal slinger (Dec 23, 2010)

That's great Madison , Hope you and your family had a great Christmas . Keep up the good work!!!


----------

